# transporting new windows in Avalenche pick up truck



## hohadcr (Jul 25, 2009)

I have 10 new construction windows (with), double hung, about 38"wide x64" tall, 10" think frame;

I would like to transport it in a Chevy Avanlenche with a short-bed and fold-down back row seats. I need to go about 100 miles, mostly highway. 

How should I transport the windows with min. chance of damage or leak of gas? 

lay them face down, or stand them straight up, or stand them on the long edge?
How much padding needed? etc. 

Thanks


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Easier to just rent a small U-Haul box truck and ship them that way. You would be able to strap them in. Otherwise, due LTL (Less Then Truckload) to the worksite.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 on Greg's feedback.

They should be shipped up right..


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

hohadcr said:


> I have 10 new construction windows (with), double hung, about 38"wide x64" tall, 10" think frame;
> 
> I would like to transport it in a Chevy Avanlenche with a short-bed and fold-down back row seats. I need to go about 100 miles, mostly highway.
> 
> ...


*How much do those windows weigh* (in total) and what is the "payload capacity" of your vehicle? You may be torturing your vehicle.


----------



## hohadcr (Jul 25, 2009)

The truck's payload is over 1200lb. 

One double hung window shouldn't be anywhere close to 100 lb. 

Am I right?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

hohadcr said:


> The truck's payload is over 1200lb.
> 
> One double hung window shouldn't be anywhere close to 100 lb.
> 
> Am I right?


You can look the information on the store's website, if these are off the rack windows. If Custom made. The window mfg (ie Pella, etc.) would give you an idea.

Better to just go with someone along for the ride. Have them drive the Avalanche back, and you drive the U-Haul back with the windows loaded in it. Or vice versa on the drivers.

If they are custom made. You should be able to have them shipped directly to your home LTL from the factory.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

if you were just going locally, no problem. but on the highway = 

just think about it. 10" thick window x 10 = 100" = 8' 4" tall. the bed to roof is about 4 1/2' ish. so you would have about 4' of windows up in the air. perhaps you could fit a few in the back seat ? and put a few next to the stack ? no doubt it could done. but you better have em VERY WELL strapped down. and even then, you are taking many risk's.


bite the bullet and rent a truck. this is coming from someone who just hauled a 6' sliding patio door on the back of my 95 S-10 pickup. they said it couldn't be done, but i did it. and saved myself about $100.


----------

